# Angeln in Frankreich mit nachtfisch erlaubnis..wer kann einige sagennn



## elcocoo (2. April 2009)

HI....
würde gern mal eure erfahrungen hören wo ihr so in frankreich angelt und was ihr so empfehlen könnt wichtig dabei wäre mir persönlich das man auch nachts angeln darf....
freu mich über eure berichte .....#6#6


----------



## teddy88 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich mit nachtfisch erlaubnis..wer kann einige sagennn*

hey elcocoo

ich persöhnlich würde dir den Fluß Saone bzw den Le Doubs ans Herz legen.
Beides hervorradenge Karpfengewässer mit lockeren Regeln.
Die Regeln die vorhanden sind sollten jedoch unbedingt eingehalten werden, da die Guardia-Pêche seehr unangenehm werden kann.
Wegen der nachtangelfrage, ist in Frankreich generell verboten, jedoch an manchen Gewässern, bzw Strecken erlaubt, sog. Nachtangelzonen!!


Wenn du detailliertere Informationen willst, über campingplätze oder ähnliches einfach ne PN an mich!!

mfg ted


----------



## Carponizer (2. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich mit nachtfisch erlaubnis..wer kann einige sagennn*

also ich geh immer an den see vauban
der hat schöne karpfen drin und des ist sehr nah an der deutschen grenze


----------



## Pepsi (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich mit nachtfisch erlaubnis..wer kann einige sagennn*



teddy88 schrieb:


> hey elcocoo
> 
> Brauch infos über das Nachtangeln am doubs in Frankreich.
> In der Nähe von Navilly.
> ...


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich mit nachtfisch erlaubnis..wer kann einige sagennn*

Hi! An der Saone ist Nachtangel bei Verdun und bei Chalon erlaubt.
An der Rhone ist es zumindest an der Petit Rhone ab dem Pont de Sylveral erlaubt - da greift die Meeresverordnung.. .
Petri!


----------



## Lorenz (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich mit nachtfisch erlaubnis..wer kann einige sagennn*

Hi


Pepsi schrieb:


> Brauch infos über das Nachtangeln am doubs in Frankreich.
> In der Nähe von Navilly.
> Wir wollen auf Karpfen nachts angeln.
> Kannst du mir irgend welche infos geben wo das Nachtangeln in diesem Bereich erlaubt ist.
> gruß pepsi


Kam am Sonntag wieder...war mit nem Kollegen bei Pontoux und Larenne-sure-le-doubs (oder wie das heißt) zum Welsfischen.Bei Pontoux waren die grad am Laichen! Echt schöne Wildkarpfen :vik: 


Am vorletzten Tag kam ein "Guarde de Pêche" in blauer Badehose und blauem T-Shirt und Gummistiefeln angerudert :q:q:q.Er sah lustig aus,was er aber sagte war es nicht...

Tagsüber bis 22:00 oder auch 22:30 angeln und Schirm(-zelt)/Liege etc. alles ok,aber nicht am Wasser pennen! Dafür sollten wir dann doch bitte zu dem Campingplatz gehen! Nichteinhaltung der Regeln führe zur Konfesszierung des gesamten Gerät am Angelplatz (ausser dem Auto).Er hat dann noch zwei Angler 100m unterhalb kontrolliert und ist abgezischt...Er erwähnte auch eine Nachtangelzone irgendwo unterhalb.Aber die ist ja eh nur für Karpfenangler,deswegen hab ich da nicht weiter nachgebohrt...


----------



## dvmztank (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich mit nachtfisch erlaubnis..wer kann einige sagennn*

guten tag bin neu hier....
wie ich sehe ist dein eintrag schon etwas älter...aber wenn du trotzdem noch infos hättest zum thema nachtfischen und zelten usw währe ich dir sehr dankbar.....
MfG Sven
pit-bull78@gmx.de


----------

